# Schwinn Debutante



## Tim s (Jan 2, 2022)

_The bike was _on New Jersey Craig’s List and it turned out it was offered by a fellow bike guy that I know. The powder blue color along with the white really makes the bike. Most of the existing parts are in excellent condition with the exception of the tires which need to be replaced. I do have the starburst head badge but not the racks and I think it looks good without the racks. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sharp looking bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2022)

What a pristine piece! The condition of that white paint is remarkable. The starburst badge would be fitting on that, but I don't think that model came equipped with the starburst. I've seen the color matching oval Schwinn badges on these and the Fair Lady is the one that had the starburst.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 2, 2022)

The guy I bought it from got the bike from the original owner. When the second owner got the bike he said he removed the badge with dental floss as was recommended to him. I have the badge and it has black glue type of stuff on the back of it. Some things I have read said the Corvette, Jaguar and Debutante came with that badge only certain years. The guy I got it from was selling all the good parts individually/ parting it out. Maybe some owners of 59-62 Debutantes can add some info, I was just going by what I was told by 2nd owner/parter. Parter also had dual headlight, front and rear racks. Thanks for the positive comments guys. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hah, looks like there were or some that actually had the starburst. A few years back someone was looking for the colored lettered oval for the one he had and didn't have much luck. Here's the announcement. 😉 Schwinn did install this badge on a couple Continentals and then stopped for some reason.


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice find, that's a good looking bike.  Is it a '61?


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 3, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hah, looks like there were or some that actually had the starburst. A few years back someone was looking for the colored lettered oval for the one he had and didn't have much luck. Here's the announcement. 😉 Schwinn did install this badge on a couple Continentals and then stopped for some reason.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1540144



Gt's, would you have a date on this bulletin/announcement?


----------



## Tim s (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes the bike is a 1961, the serial number starts with J1 which would be September of 61. GTs58 thanks for the updated info on the head badge. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tim s said:


> _The bike was _on New Jersey Craig’s List and it turned out it was offered by a fellow bike guy that I know. The powder blue color along with the white really makes the bike. Most of the existing parts are in excellent condition with the exception of the tires which need to be replaced. I do have the starburst head badge but not the racks and I think it looks good without the racks. Enjoy the pics. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1539943
> 
> ...



I also like the look of some of my bikes with out  the rack. It gives a bobber feel to some of them. I however have put some correct racks on bikes I have and they have really grown on me. Sometimes the balance of front and rear racks looks great. Others like my '59 Corvette just look right with the front rack. It is up to you of course and no decision is a wrong one. Also the racks do come in handy when I need to bring stuff on a ride. Beautiful bike and Good Luck


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2022)

westwildcats said:


> Gt's, would you have a date on this bulletin/announcement?


----------



## Tim s (Jan 3, 2022)

Very cool GTs58, thanks for finding and posting that article. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Very cool GTs58, thanks for finding and posting that article. Tim




What baffles me is that Schwinn states that badge will be installed on the Continentals. I've seen maybe three that have shown up with the Starburst but the vast majority were equipped with the regular AS Continental round badges. I have a late 1961 and a 1962 and both have the Continental badge. I just looked at the catalog scans of the Debutante and they have the colored oval Schwinn badges. I find that somewhat strange even knowing the catalog images are not that accurate.


----------

